# Ο λαός στην εξουσία — Του Δημήτρη Δημητράκου



## nickel (Jul 2, 2016)

*Ο λαός στην εξουσία*
Του Δημήτρη Δημητράκου
Νέα, 2/7/2016

«Η κρίση συνίσταται στο ότι το παλιό πεθαίνει και το καινούργιο δεν μπορεί να γεννηθεί και σ' αυτό το μεσοδιάστημα κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους πολλά και διάφορα νοσηρά φαινόμενα» 
Antonio Gramsci [1930] «Τετράδια της φυλακής». Τετρ. 3​
Ο λαϊκισμός είναι όρος πολυσήμαντος. Μπορεί για πολλούς να είναι συνώνυμο της δημαγωγίας ή της φτηνιάρικης επιχειρηματολογίας. Για άλλους, μπορεί να είναι και με ένα ορισμένο ύφος ή μια αναγνωρίσιμη τεχνοτροπία. Εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει ως πολιτικό φαινόμενο. Και οι προσπάθειες να δοθεί ένας ικανοποιητικός ορισμός σε αυτό είναι πολυάριθμες, ίσως διότι το φαινόμενο είναι πολύμορφο.

Με την ισχυρά πολιτική έννοια, ο λαϊκισμός προϋποθέτει την αναγνώριση της αρχής σύμφωνα με την οποία ο λαός είναι όχι μόνο κυρίαρχος, αλλά ότι πρέπει να ασκεί εξουσία με τον αμεσότερο δυνατό τρόπο. Είτε χρησιμοποιείται αναλυτικά ο όρος είτε καταγγελτικά, η ιδέα της λαϊκής κυριαρχίας σε διάφορα επίπεδα είναι πάντα παρούσα. Κυρίως εκφράζει την ανάγκη υπέρβασης ή αγνόησης ή παράκαμψης των θεσμών στο όνομα του λαού. «Όχι θεσμοί, μόνο λαός» είχε πει επιγραμματικά ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου σε προεκλογική του ομιλία στην Κοζάνη το 1989. Δηλαδή, ο λαός είναι μοναδική πηγή νομιμότητας και μικρή έως μηδαμινή σημασία έχουν οι αρχές που είναι συνυφασμένες με τους θεσμούς ή οι κανόνες που προκύπτουν από αυτές. Το μόνο που έχει σημασία είναι ο λαός και η παράταξη που ασκεί —ή ζητά να ασκήσει— εξουσία στο όνομά του. 

Ο λαϊκισμός συνδέεται και με μια άλλη έννοια που είναι αποδεκτή από πολλούς δημοκράτες, και αυτή είναι μια ορισμένη ιδέα της λαϊκής κυριαρχίας η οποία θεοποιεί τον λαό: ο λαός είναι κυρίαρχος, ο λαός είναι παντοδύναμος και αλάνθαστος. Βέβαια, στη δημοκρατική θεωρία ο λαός είναι κυρίαρχος, υπό την έννοια ότι όλες οι εξουσίες πηγάζουν από αυτόν. Αυτό ισχύει στο μέτρο που εκείνοι οι οποίοι ασκούν πολιτική εξουσία εκλέγονται από τον λαό, δηλαδή το σύνολο του εκλογικού σώματος. Το εκλογικό σώμα θεωρείται ότι αποτελεί μια ολότητα με ενιαία πολιτική βούληση.

Ο λαός όμως, όπως ο καθένας γνωρίζει, δεν είναι αδιαίρετος. Το σύνολο των ψηφοφόρων δεν αποτελεί μια συλλογική προσωπικότητα. Τη θεωρούμε ως ενιαία και συντεταγμένη έκφραση της κοινωνίας, για να δώσουμε νόημα στη δημοκρατία, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι της αποδίδουμε οντολογικά χαρακτηριστικά. Δεν δεχόμαστε σήμερα τον μύθο σύμφωνα με τον οποίο υπάρχει μια μεταφυσική, σχεδόν θεϊκή οντότητα που είναι ο λαός, ο οποίος ασκεί εξουσία. Εννοούμε ότι η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση είναι υπόλογη για τα έργα της στον λαό, εννοώντας ότι έχει υποχρέωση λογοδοσίας, ότι είναι ελέγξιμη και ότι ο δημοκρατικός έλεγχος γίνεται μέσα από συγκεκριμένα θεσμικά όργανα. Προϋποτίθεται, επομένως, ένα σύνολο θεσμών και όχι η άμεση επαφή μεταξύ λαού και κυβέρνησης.

Επιπλέον, σε μια δημοκρατία δεν ασκεί εξουσία ο λαός, αλλά μια κυβέρνηση που λογοδοτεί στον λαό: δηλαδή, στο κοινωνικό σύνολο που εκφράζεται μέσα από το εκλογικό σώμα, υπό συγκεκριμένες θεσμικές προϋποθέσεις και με συγκεκριμένους κανόνες. Συνεπώς, αυτό που συμβατικά ονομάζουμε λαό αρκείται στο να ελέγχει την εξουσία. Και φυσικά, για να μπορεί να ελεγχθεί αποτελεσματικά η εξουσία, πρέπει να υπάρχουν θεσμοί. Και οι δημοκρατικοί θεσμοί παρέχουν ακριβώς το μέσον διά του οποίου θα ελεγχθεί η εξουσία. Οπότε τότε δεν ασκεί εξουσία ο λαός —όπως και αν ορισθεί αυτός— αδιαμεσολάβητα, με άμεση επαφή με την πολιτική εξουσία. Το αντίθετο μπορεί να συμβεί και έχει συμβεί συχνά: παρακάμπτονται ή ανατρέπονται οι θεσμοί από το «λαϊκό κίνημα» ή από τους «λαϊκούς εκπροσώπους». Αλλιώς, ακόμη και το Σύνταγμα και οι λοιποί δημοκρατικοί θεσμοί μπορούν να παραμερισθούν με το αιτιολογικό ότι το απαιτεί η σωτηρία του λαού: αυτό επικαλέστηκε ο πρωθυπουργός της δικτατορικής κυβέρνησης την επομένη του πραξικοπήματος της 21ης Απριλίου 1967, χρησιμοποιώντας τη γνωστή φράση: «Η σωτηρία του έθνους είναι ο υπέρτατος νόμος».

Υπάρχει όμως μια πρόσθετη δυσκολία στην έννοια της λαϊκής κυριαρχίας, αν με τον όρο αυτό εννοεί κανείς ότι ο λαός ασκεί εξουσία άμεσα — που είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ευαγγελίζεται ο λαϊκιστής κάθε λογής. Ποιο είναι το νόημα αυτού του αιτήματος. Ως «λαός» εδώ νοείται το σύνολο της κοινωνίας; Ή ένα μέρος της; Αν είναι το σύνολο, τότε η ιδέα ότι μπορεί να ασκήσει εξουσία επί του εαυτού του αποτελεί οξύμωρο σχήμα. Η ίδια η έννοια της εξουσίας προϋποθέτει την επιβολή της σε κάποιον άλλο. Η άσκηση εξουσίας είναι παίγνιο μηδενικού αθροίσματος. Ασκεί εξουσία ο Α επί του Β, ή ο Β επί του Α, ή δεν ασκεί κανένας τους εξουσία πάνω από τον άλλον. Αλλά δεν ασκούν οι Α και Β πάνω στο σύνολο Α, Β.

Μπορεί όμως να νοείται ο «λαός» ως μέρος του συνόλου. Ο λαϊκιστής ηγέτης ζητάει να ασκήσει εξουσία ως εκπρόσωπος του τμήματος εκείνου του λαού που είναι συγχρόνως το πολυπληθέστερο και το πιο φτωχό, το πιο αδύναμο ή «ριγμένο». Η ιδέα πίσω από αυτό είναι η αντικατάσταση της εξουσίας των ολίγων —των οικονομικά ισχυρών, των τεχνοκρατών, των ειδημόνων— με την εξουσία των πολλών.

Αυτό είναι το κύριο αίτημα του σύγχρονου λαϊκισμού που αναδύεται σε όλες τις χώρες του δυτικού κόσμου. Γίνεται συχνά αναφορά σε «λαϊκισμό της Δεξιάς» και σε «λαϊκισμό της Αριστεράς», οι συνιστώσες όμως είναι κοινές: εναντίωση στις ελίτ, απαίτηση άμεσης ικανοποίησης εκφρασμένων αιτημάτων από αγανακτισμένους πολίτες, συχνές διαδηλώσεις κ.ά. Πέρα από αυτά τα κοινά χαρακτηριστικά που είναι ορατά διά γυμνού οφθαλμού, υπάρχει μια βαθύτερη κοινότητα — και αυτή είναι η εναντίωση στο διαδικαστικό-θεσμικό στοιχείο της σύγχρονης δημοκρατίας. Στο βάθος, ο πολιτικός λόγος τόσο του Μπέπε Γκρίλο και του Ζαν-Λικ Μελανσόν όσο και της Μαρίν Λεπέν και του Νάιγκελ Φάρατζ, δεν είναι απλά ελεγκτικός για τους πολιτικούς τους αντιπάλους, αλλά ακραία καταγγελτικός. Ουσιαστικά ζητούν την απονομιμοποίηση του θεσμικού πλαισίου εντός του οποίου ενεργούν και η αναγόρευσή τους στην εξουσία να γίνει στο όνομα μιας ανώτερης πηγής νομιμότητας που είναι ο «λαός» με την ηθελημένα θολή και ασαφή έννοια του όρου. Υπόρρητα εννοούν ότι έχουν επαφή με αυτή την οντότητα, που εκφράζει σε αυτούς τη βούλησή της, και ότι πρέπει να ακυρώνεται η ισχύς των θεσμών.

Πού οφείλεται, όμως, αυτό το διαδεδομένο φαινόμενο του λαϊκισμού στις δυτικές δημοκρατίες; Πιστεύω ότι το κλειδί βρίσκεται στη φθορά που έχει υποστεί η εμπιστοσύνη των πολιτών στους κρατικούς και διακρατικούς θεσμούς και στους λειτουργούς των θεσμών: πολιτικοί, τεχνοκράτες, ανώτερα στελέχη. Το θεσμικό πλαίσιο του δημοκρατικού κράτους δεν μπορεί να διαχειρισθεί επαρκώς προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι σύγχρονες δυτικές κοινωνίες και που συνδέονται με την παγκοσμιοποίηση, την αλματώδη τεχνολογική πρόοδο, αλλά και τις διάφορες απρόθετες συνέπειες της κινητικότητας κεφαλαίου καθώς και ανθρώπων. Μέσα σε αυτή την οπτική ο λαϊκισμός ως πολιτικό κίνημα είναι μια σφαλερή λύση στο πρόβλημα που προκαλείται από αυτό το κενό εμπιστοσύνης που έχει δημιουργηθεί. Η αποκατάσταση εμπιστοσύνης μπορεί να επιτευχθεί με μεταρρυθμίσεις. Αλλά αυτός που υφίσταται άμεσα τις αρνητικές επιπτώσεις αυτών των φαινομένων, εύκολα δέχεται την άμεση λύση που προτείνει κάθε μορφή λαϊκισμού: την αντικατάσταση των θεσμών από τον «λαό», δηλαδή από δυνάμεις και προσωπικότητες που τον επικαλούνται και ζητούν πριν απ' όλα την έξωση και τιμωρία των «εχθρών του λαού». Η κρίση —που συνίσταται σε αυτό το κενό εμπιστοσύνης— για να ξεπεραστεί πρέπει να γεννήσει κάτι καινούργιο. Αλλά, όσο το παλιό πεθαίνει και δεν γεννιέται το καινούργιο, θα γεννά νοσηρά φαινόμενα, όπως έγραφε ο Γκράμσι από τη φυλακή. Ένα από αυτά και ο λαϊκισμός ως καταστροφέας θεσμών.

Ο Δημήτρης Δημητράκος είναι ομότιμος καθηγητής Πολιτικής Φιλοσοφίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών​​


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2016)

*Ο νέος λαϊκισμός*
Η άνοδος των δημαγωγών και των καιροσκόπων απέναντι στη θεσμική ανεπάρκεια του κράτους να επιλύσει ζωτικά για τον πολίτη προβλήματα

Δημήτρης Δημητράκος | Τα Νέα: 30/07/2016 |

Η έννοια του λαϊκισμού συνυφαίνεται με την ιδέα της απεριόριστης λαϊκής κυριαρχίας, όπως υποστήριξα σε προηγούμενο άρθρο μου. Σύμφωνα με την αντίληψη αυτή, η εξουσία ανήκει δικαιωματικά στον λαό και δεν πρέπει να τίθενται φραγμοί στην άσκησή της. Οι λαϊκιστές πολιτικοί ηγέτες και τα κινήματα ή τα κόμματα που κατευθύνουν, συχνά μιλούν για την ανάγκη ανάκτησης της εξουσίας αυτής την οποία σφετερίστηκαν «οι άλλοι». Ποιοι είναι αυτοί «οι άλλοι»; Είναι η ελίτ, ή οι ξένοι τοποτηρητές, ή οι γραφειοκράτες, ή οι πουλημένοι πολιτικοί ή ακόμα αλλοδαποί ή αλλόφυλοι. Πάντως κάποιοι που αποτελούν «ξένο σώμα», που δεν είναι καθαυτό λαός.

Ο λαϊκιστικός πολιτικός λόγος στρέφεται κατά του «άλλου», αλλά είναι γενικότερα συγκρουσιακός. Μάχεται κατά του Κακού, επομένως αντιμετωπίζει τον αντίπαλό του όχι σαν πολιτικό ανταγωνιστή αλλά σαν αδυσώπητο εχθρό του λαού. Αυτός είναι ο λαϊκισμός που απαντάται σήμερα σχεδόν σε όλες τις δυτικές χώρες. Σύγχρονοι μελετητές του φαινομένου τον ονομάζουν «νέο λαϊκισμό» για να τον διακρίνουν από παλαιότερες μορφές του στον 20ό αιώνα, συνήθως σε αγροτικές περιοχές και με αιτήματα μερικού χαρακτήρα. O νέος λαϊκισμός έχει πολλά κοινά στοιχεία με παλαιότερες μορφές του. Το κυριότερο είναι ότι αντιτίθεται γενικά στο στάτους κβο και αναγνωρίζει τον λαό ως ύστατη και μοναδική πηγή νομιμότητας της εξουσίας. Ο νέος λαϊκισμός πηγαίνει πιο πέρα: ζητάει την άσκηση της εξουσίας από τον ίδιο τον λαό. Και εφόσον ο λαός είναι πολυπληθής μάζα, η άσκηση εξουσίας θα πρέπει να γίνει από ηγέτες και ομάδες που ταυτίζονται μαζί του - που δημιουργούν με τον λόγο, την εμφάνιση και τη συμπεριφορά τους την πεποίθηση ότι ανήκουν στον λαό, ότι μέσα από αυτούς ο ίδιος ο λαός θα ασκεί εξουσία.

Ο νέος λαϊκισμός, όμως, έχει και ορισμένα πρόσθετα χαρακτηριστικά. Ενα από αυτά είναι η άρνηση της αλλαγής, η εναντίωση σε μεταρρυθμίσεις. Μπορεί να πάρει μορφές ρατσισμού και ξενοφοβίας· ή πιέσεων για προστατευτισμό τοπικών προϊόντων· ή αντίδρασης σε μέτρα που απειλούν κατεστημένα προνόμια και συμφέροντα. Ωστόσο, κινούνται πάντα ενάντια σε κάποια αλλαγή στον κοινωνικό ορίζοντα. Ενα άλλο νέο στοιχείο του νέου λαϊκισμού είναι η ολομέτωπη σύγκρουση με «το σύστημα», με ένα ακαθόριστο πλέγμα εξουσιών, κανόνων, μηχανισμών που αντιμετωπίζονται ως εχθροί. Με την έννοια αυτή, όπως τονίζουν δύο σημαντικοί μελετητές του φαινομένου, ο νέος λαϊκισμός αντιπροσωπεύει μια μεγάλη πρόκληση για το σύγχρονο σύστημα δημοκρατικής διακυβέρνησης. Επίσης, τα λαϊκιστικά κινήματα σήμερα δεν περιορίζονται σε περιοχές της περιφέρειας, αλλά απαντούν σε όλες τις δυτικές δημοκρατίες τα τελευταία είκοσι ή είκοσι πέντε χρόνια.

Μπορεί να δοθούν πολλές εξηγήσεις για αυτή την έκρηξη κινημάτων όπου κυριαρχεί ο λαϊκιστικός πολιτικός λόγος και για την απήχηση που έχουν σε μεγάλο αριθμό πολιτών. Μια εξήγηση που προσφέρεται συχνά είναι το πρόβλημα της μαζικής μετακίνησης προσφύγων ή μεταναστών και η σχετική αδυναμία των κρατικών και διακρατικών υπηρεσιών να αντιμετωπίσουν το πρόβλημα αυτό. Αυτή η εξήγηση είναι απόλυτα ορθή αλλά ανεπαρκής. Δεν εξηγεί την έκφραση ολοκληρωτικής αντίθεσης στο «σύστημα». Εξηγεί, εν μέρει, την απήχηση κομμάτων που συγκαταλέγονται στον «δεξιό λαϊκισμό» όπως της Μαρίν Λεπέν. Δεν εξηγεί τι είναι εκείνο που δίνει τη δυνατότητα στο κόμμα της Λεπέν (ή άλλα αντίστοιχα στην Ευρώπη και στην Αμερική) να αποσπά ψήφους από μέχρι πρόσφατα οπαδούς αριστερών κομμάτων. Και δεν εξηγεί πώς και γιατί ο πολιτικός λόγος που είναι ασυμβίβαστα αντιθεσμικός, είτε εντάσσεται σε ένα αριστερό ιδεολογικό πλαίσιο, είτε σε δεξιό αντίστοιχο, έχει μεγάλη απήχηση. Οι διαχωριστικές γραμμές παίζουν μικρότερο ρόλο σήμερα, εφόσον αυτές σχηματίστηκαν και παγιώθηκαν ξεκινώντας από άλλες ιστορικές βάσεις, σε παλαιότερους καιρούς. 

Μια άλλη εξήγηση για την ανάδυση αυτού του νέου και ριζοσπαστικού λαϊκισμού είναι η εναντίωση στην παγκοσμιοποίηση. Αυτή η εξήγηση είναι επίσης πειστική - και πάει πολύ περισσότερο στη ρίζα του προβλήματος σε σύγκριση με την προηγούμενη. Η παγκοσμιοποίηση είναι το όνομα που δίνουμε σε μια διαδικασία συνένωσης και διεθνοποίησης των οικονομικών δραστηριοτήτων και στρατηγικών. Μια νέα πραγματικότητα γεννιέται, ένας διαδικτυωμένος κόσμος με άπειρα νήματα επικοινωνίας, αλληλόδρασης, συντονισμού και συνένωσης. Το εμπόριο υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες επιταχύνει την οικονομική ανάπτυξη, μοιραία όμως δημιουργεί όχι μόνο κερδισμένους και χαμένους αλλά και εντελώς περιθωριοποιημένους ανάμεσα στους τελευταίους. Οι αντιδράσεις στην παγκοσμιοποίηση είναι συχνά βίαιες. Μάλιστα, το γεγονός ότι αντιμετωπίζουν ένα άυλο δίκτυο αφηρημένων διαδικασιών και όχι έναν ορατό «εχθρό» αυξάνει την ένταση και τη βία των αντιδράσεων. Και εδώ, όμως, η εξήγηση είναι ανεπαρκής. Η παγκοσμιοποίηση μειώνει τη σημασία και τον ρόλο του κράτους. Η εναντίωση στην παγκοσμιοποίηση δεν εκφράζει κατ' ανάγκην αντίθεση στο κράτος και τους θεσμούς του, όπως συμβαίνει με τον ριζοσπαστικό λαϊκισμό.

Πιστεύω ότι η εξήγηση βρίσκεται αλλού. Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι κάθε πολιτική αντίδραση ξεκινάει από κάποιο πρόβλημα που τα δρώντα υποκείμενα προσπαθούν να λύσουν. Ενα τεράστιο πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε στα τέλη του προηγούμενου αιώνα είναι η θεσμική ανεπάρκεια τόσο του κράτους όσο και διακρατικών οργανισμών στην επίλυση ζωτικών προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζει ο σύγχρονος πολίτης στις δυτικές δημοκρατίες. Οι κρατικοί και διακρατικοί μηχανισμοί εξελίχθηκαν και προσαρμόστηκαν σε καταστάσεις που δεν απαιτούσαν την επίλυση σύνθετων προβλημάτων τα οποία ανακύπτουν σήμερα, όπως είναι — μεταξύ άλλων — το κράτος πρόνοιας και η χρηματοδότησή του, η μετακίνηση εργατικού δυναμικού και κεφαλαίου, η διαχείριση του παγκόσμιου περιβάλλοντος, η ασφάλεια του πολίτη κ.ά. Οχι μόνο δεν επαρκούν οι θεσμοί αυτοί, αλλά έχει δημιουργηθεί και σοβαρό πρόβλημα δημοκρατικού ελλείμματος, δηλαδή ανεπάρκειας εγγυήσεων δημοκρατικού ελέγχου και λογοδοσίας.

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι η απώλεια εμπιστοσύνης στους θεσμούς. Οταν μιλάμε για κρίση θεσμών, στην πραγματικότητα αναφερόμαστε στο ότι δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν διότι διαμφισβητείται το κύρος τους, διότι μεγάλη μάζα πολιτών έχει χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτούς. Αυτό είναι το γενικότερο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν. Και ο λαϊκισμός έρχεται να τους προσφέρει μια λύση: να εμπιστευθούν τον λαϊκιστή ηγέτη, την οργάνωση και το πρόγραμμά του, που θα δώσει ένα αίσιο τέλος στις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν. Περισσότερο ακόμα: τη ριζική αλλαγή του θεσμικού πλαισίου. Σε αυτό ο λαϊκιστής ηγέτης έχει διπλό πλεονέκτημα. Από τη μια, το μήνυμά του είναι εύπεπτο και άμεσο. Η αδιαμεσολάβητη ταύτιση με τον πολιτικό του λόγο — ιδίως αν είναι χαρισματικός — είναι εύκολη. Από την άλλη, οι λύσεις και οι υποσχέσεις του έχουν άμεσο χαρακτήρα. Επομένως, ένα μήνυμα ολομέτωπης σύγκρουσης και ολικής αντικατάστασης του «συστήματος» από κάτι «καινούργιο», με βάση εικόνες, σύμβολα και «κινητικότητα» γίνεται πειστικό σε πολλούς, όταν οι υποστηρικτές του «παλιού» θεωρούνται ξοφλημένοι. Είναι ακόμα πιο αποδεκτό το μήνυμα του ριζοσπαστικού λαϊκισμού όταν το «καινούργιο» που ευαγγελίζεται είναι στο όνομα μιας παλινόρθωσης: μιας εξουσίας που δικαιωματικά ανήκει στον λαό στον οποίο απευθύνεται και που οι εχθροί του έχουν σφετεριστεί.

Το ζήτημα της εμπιστοσύνης — απώλειας και ανάκτησής της — έχει επομένως κεντρική σημασία στην κατανόηση του φαινομένου του νέου λαϊκισμού. Γεννιέται το εξής ερώτημα: υπάρχει τρόπος αποκατάστασης της εμπιστοσύνης του πολίτη εντός του δημοκρατικού κανονιστικού πλαισίου; Μπορούμε να προσεγγίσουμε τους τρόπους με τους οποίους συνδέεται η πολύ δύσκολη και λεπτή αυτή σχέση εμπιστοσύνης μεταξύ πολίτη και θεσμών; Αυτό αποτελεί ξεχωριστό θέμα που θα καλυφθεί σε προσεχές άρθρο.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2016)

Θα περιμένω και το τρίτο μέρος που υπόσχεται ο καθηγητής Δημητράκος, αλλά νομίζω ήδη ότι δεν θα ασχοληθεί περισσότερο με ένα θέμα που έθιξε απλώς στο πρώτο του άρθρο. Εννοώ τον ορισμό του «λαού» του «νέου λαϊκισμού» -- και μάλιστα, στα πλαίσια μιας ανεπίστρεπτης παγκοσμιοποίησης που, κατά τη γνώμη μου, οδηγεί σε ολοένα και μικρότερους και πιο στενούς ορισμούς του «λαού» ως των «ημέτερων» με κάποιες προδιαγραφές - που αναγκαστικά θα είναι «λαϊκιστικές», νέες ή παμπάλαιες.

Με άλλα λόγια, διατυπώνω την υπόθεση ότι στα πλαίσια αυτού του «νέου λαϊκισμού», ως «λαός» ορίζονται τα τμήματα του πληθυσμού που συμφωνούν με τα «λαϊκιστικά» συνθήματα. Τα κομμάτια αυτά του πληθυσμού, καθώς υφίστανται ήττες, συχνά και μεγάλες για τα μέτρα τους, όταν έρχονται σε σύγκρουση με την παγκοσμιοποιημένη πραγματικότητα και τις τοπικές εκδηλώσεις της, πολυδιασπώνται. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι η αδυναμία να υπάρξουν τελικά επαρκείς νομιμοποιητικές λαϊκές μάζες για να στηρίξουν ηγεσίες που, εφόσον έχουν διαγνώσει σωστά τα τρέχοντα προβλήματα, να έχουν άνετη και διαρκή πλειοψηφία μέχρι να δώσουν αποδοτικά τις καλύτερες λύσεις.


----------

